# Bright colored, waterproof/resistant, cheap tops?



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

... It even comes in different colors...


Mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Lawlz. Looking for a few steps up from that though


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

Keep an eye on WM. The other day I saw an awsome Shaun White one that was Black and White...looked hot, for like 60-70 bucks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

It was $79 bucks actually. I was itching to pull the trigger like crazy.


----------

